# Vintage Timex just joined the collection



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Firstly, sorry to any of the vintage watch fans who may be offended by the inclusion of a digital watch in this section of the forum though I wasn't sure there was a more suitable place for this thread, after all the watch is pre 80s.

I've just added a 1970s Timex to my collection. You can pick these up on eBay from time to time though I've not seen one in such good condition or with the box and warranty card. It's on the original bracelet and looks great, if you look closely, each link has a red inlay which matches the led colour on the watch display. I showed it to colleagues yesterday when it turned up at work and it had a great reception from the none watch fanatics. I've put the bracelet in the ultrasonic and given it good cleaning - the results are fantastic.

One of the reasons I got the watch is because, as some of you may have noticed from my avatar, I'm a bit of a Blues Brothers fan. There are a number of watch references in the film, the first being as the main character is released from prison and is given his possessions back, which include 1 Timex Watch, broken. I'm going to a fancy dress party as one of the Blues Brothers so thought this acquisition was essential. The 710 may disagree. Especially as I couldn't bring myself to buy a broken one. It's a great watch, hope you enjoy the somewhat poor photos.

Has anyone else bought a watch because it was in a film?


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice, love it! Looks great in that display box!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Good find My Man! DO NOT USE WHILST DRIVING! :nono:

Reaching over to press the button to show the display turns cars into lamp-post magnets :wacko:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a great looking watch which looks in perfect condition. Having its box and warranty card is a bonus & very rare so you've done really well. :yes:

I hope to buy a LED watch at some point. The time display reminds me of my dad. He worked in a bank & in the late sixties / early seventies he brought home a calculator to show us.

The red display was identical to your watch. It only did basic calculations but great amazement that you could put in any type of sum & get an immediate answer. Cutting edge technology at the time.

I hope you will enjoy owning and wearing the watch which is really a piece of history from a bygone era. :yes:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Sometimes you when buy a watch on the Internet, you get the excitement of opening the package and that anticipation of getting it out and looking at how amazing it is, but there can be so many disappointments when buying a second hand watch. The condition, dirt, scratches, functions not working, too big, too small, it doesn't look the same as the pictures etc. This is just great and I'm loving wearing it already.


----------



## chronoxx (Nov 12, 2015)

Digital watches have their place in horology and a TIMEX is a great example. :yes:

Great condition. Love the finish on the bezel. :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> I have a tmex LED that I quit using because it was a "battery eater". that was a long time ago. I have often wondered, do these newer batteries last longer?


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great find......enjoy.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

vinn said:


> I have a tmex LED that I quit using because it was a "battery eater". that was a long time ago. I have often wondered, do these newer batteries last longer?


 All LED watches tended to be heavy on batteries (cells), that's why they had the wee push button to turn on the display, it's the display that eats the power - - cell life will depend more upon how often yu feel the need to check the time, than on the actual cell used. :yes:

Of course it's entirely possible that the battery (cell) technology of today produces a more efficient cell, but it won't be designed with an LED display in mind - - you would need to fire it up on a new cell to see! I doubt it, I'd think the design remit would be for a longer shelf life and minimum continuous power drain rather than intermittent heavy (by comparison) power drain - :blind: - -


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice example but I can't look at one of those without thinking of this - * "Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea."*

Courtesy, of course of the late, great Douglas Adams.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what the battery life is like yet as I've only had it 3 days. I'll let you know how I get on.



JTW said:


> Nice example but I can't look at one of those without thinking of this - * "Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea."*
> 
> Courtesy, of course of the late, great Douglas Adams.


 I'm not sure everyone would be pleased with being described as a primitive ape descended life form, though at this precise moment my wife would think it is quite apt for me! :taz:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

This watch is starting to take an unusual twist. Now my two young children have discovered the red LED display is operated by a button I have suddenly become a child magnet. I can't really divulge with my wife why the children are following me around so much in case she twigs this is.a new watch. So far she hasn't noticed because to her, they all look the same...


----------



## EchoSevenNine (Jan 21, 2016)

Very cool.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I have an odd ball watch with 2 cells in it. one for the light. ill try to find it and report back


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

vinn said:


> I have an odd ball watch with 2 cells in it. one for the light. ill try to find it and report back


 That would be fantastic, I'd love to hear. So far mine has been fine. I've only had it for a couple of weeks though the kids have been pressing the button to show the display none stop since they noticed it.


----------

